# A Terrible Horrible and Truly Despicable Question.



## Ban (Oct 2, 2017)

Perhaps some of you noticed that I barely post in worldbuilding anymore, which used to be my go-to section.  That's because for quite some time now I've been losing interest in most fantasy and scifi. Only the rather light stuff still pulls me in. Both reading and writing in these genres simply lost its appeal to me for some reason(s). My love might grow back some day, it probably will, but for now I believe I should not force it.  Therefore I recently decided to just scrap all my projects for the time being and start over again. My thick volumes of worldbuilding, the pages of my book(s), all the little scrapnotes, I've stored them all away. And so with this new start here comes my terrible, horrible and truly despicable question: _"Do you have any recommendations for other writing sites?"_

My drive to write has never been stronger. It's just that I don't like pursuing it in the way our lovely forum encourages. I love challenges, good feedback and a friendly atmosphere. So any recommended sites up to those standards would be appreciated. Otherwise I'm up to many different genres. I'm also growing quite fond of rhyming if that's any help.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 2, 2017)

There's no shame in growing and changing. Writing is all about trusting your stories and listening to them. If they take you on a new path, that's okay. Though we'll for sure miss you! 

As for your question, I really don't know, I'm afraid.


----------



## Devor (Oct 2, 2017)

There's a list somewhere of 101 websites for writers you could try googling.  Several of them are pretty good, but unfortunately very few rely much on forum communities.  Places like Amazon, Wattpad and Scribophile have a lot of resources.  They're often "too big" for a great atmosphere, but sometimes you might be able to find a good group on those sites to join.  I also once stumbled on a phenomenal writing group on facebook that I would recommend but I can't remember the name of it (it was awesome and non-genre, but it was swamping my FB wall).  I could look it up if you want.

Let us know if you find anywhere that's decent.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you tried Writing.com? You can get and give reviews, join special interest groups, participate in a wide variety of events, etc. There are multiple paid levels and a free entry level. My knowledge of the place is somewhat dated, since I've not been back in over a year. It was starting to feel like the site was more geared towards earning points for things than it was towards actually writing. But you might get something out of it, if only some leads to other types of writing sites.


----------



## Ban (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion Michael, I will check it out. The paid thing you mention throws me a bit off, however as you said it can at the very least be a good launching board to find other communities.

Thank you Dragon for the sympathy, but don't worry I'm not abandoning this site. The community is far too lovely for that. I still check the chit chat and some other sections. I will simply continue being rather inactive. 

Devor I will keep you all notified on what I find, if I find something.


----------



## gia (Oct 3, 2017)

Banten said:


> _"Do you have any recommendations for other writing sites?"_



At the risk of sounding blasphemous...what about starting a FB group that's exactly what you're looking for? I've recently joined several FB writing groups over there, some focused on marketing books, others on reviewing books, etc.


----------



## pmmg (Oct 3, 2017)

I would say Scribophile. The people there were not really my crowd, but the site itself is top notch and has a lot of features most other writing sites would do good to have. Its kind of large, I think, but anyone can make a home.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 4, 2017)

Absolute Write Water Cooler 
Absolute Write
Their design is awful, but the community is good. Very wide.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 4, 2017)

OP: I'm sorry that I don't have a recommendation for others sites but let me tell you, I have the same issue as you going on. I can't recall the last time I read and enjoyed a fantasy book. The last one I wrote I hated. I don't even really connect with this site simply because I've stopped writing fantasy. 

I think as we mature/age our tastes change. That's normal. So, good luck and all that. No shame in shifting.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 4, 2017)

pmmg said:


> I would say Scribophile. The people there were not really my crowd, but the site itself is top notch and has a lot of features most other writing sites would do good to have. Its kind of large, I think, but anyone can make a home.



I had terrible experiences with that community. Their critiques were some of the worst I've ever had.


----------



## pmmg (Oct 4, 2017)

Well, i cant say i really enjoyed my time there either. Ergo...i seem to have wandered over here.


----------



## Ban (Oct 5, 2017)

I decided to make an account at the Water Cooler site. Skip you weren't lying about the design, but their community seems friendly enough and they have a lot of activity. 

Aurora thank you for saying that. I find it comforting to hear that I'm not the only one on our forum who has/is going through such a drastic change in literary interests. I'm hopeful that my love for fantasy will grow back in the future, but I will not stress it.


----------

